# Bearded dragon sleeping HELP



## alrightliz (Apr 8, 2014)

my new 3 month old beardie, Spock, Has been sleeping upright with his belly pressed against the glass...whcih can't be comfortable for him....am i doing something wrong? 







[/URL]


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

No, they find some really odd ways to sleep - this is normal, don't worry.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lol, quite normal. Welcome to the wonderful and weird world of beardies.


----------



## zaknufc (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine did exactly the same for the first 3 months. He now sleeps wherever he wants, ontop of branches, in a cave or even in the middle just laid on the sand ha. Perfectly normal.


----------

